# Iritated hedgehog mum.



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

In annoys me when I hear comments about hedgehogs like " I dont like hedgehogs because they are spiky" from someone that didn't even see a real hedgehog. They didn't even hold one. Hedgie spines dont even hurt so much! It also annoys me when I hear something like "Doesn't it hurt you when your hedgehog shoots spikes at you?". Why would a hedgie even shoot it's spines? If hedgehogs could do this then no one would even be allowed to own them.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Well most people aren't crazy about hedgehogs and don't know that they are not porcupines. Porcupines don't really shoot their quills either, but it always happens in cartoons, so people believe it.

Most people don't know that their are no hedgehogs native to North America.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

My frustration goes much further then hogs lol, but it all comes down to miss leading information, and just plan old ignorance! 

I must say though, sometimes it does hurt when Bell gets me with her spines hahaha (really more of an irritant)


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I've heard a lot of people call them "porcupines". I've also had people -- mostly Europeans, I guess since there are wild hedgehogs in Europe -- send me angry messages about "keeping a wild animal as a pet". :/

I also had someone ask me if it was possible to get a hedgehog "de-quilled". D:


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

I have had people call my hedgies rats ..... no long tail how can it be a rat. Plus they are way to cute to be a rat.


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

But rats are cute too! My daughter has 3 little girl rats that are so adorable 😍


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

Couldn't add the 2nd pic 😳


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Rats are wonderful! My roomie has a few


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

My absolute favorite comment is '' eeeew.... I'm just not a big fan of rodents!'' As I snicker under my breath (thinking .... good.... he's not a rodent anyway!!) They're not a pet for everyone, but for those of us lucky enough to be well suited to share our lives with a hedgehog know how very fortunate we are! ☺


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I've also had people make ignorant comments about my specific hedgehog's personality, like, "You should just sneak it into the pet store and trade it for a friendly one", or "My brother has a hedgehog, but it isn't such an a**hole". Almost everyone that meets her makes a comment about how much nicer or better their friend's hedgehog is. (Except my one friend, who immediately bonded with her. It was weird haha.)

It's not her fault for what she went through before I got her, and we have made a TON of progress. Plus, they don't see her when it's just me and her. :/


----------



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

Buttons said:


> My absolute favorite comment is '' eeeew.... I'm just not a big fan of rodents!'' As I snicker under my breath (thinking .... good.... he's not a rodent anyway!!) They're not a pet for everyone, but for those of us lucky enough to be well suited to share our lives with a hedgehog know how very fortunate we are! ☺


Same! Yesterday I mentioned that they're nocturnal to my sister when we were talking and she was like "Well yeah, it's a rodent" and I just.... What? So much is wrong with that response xD I swear, where do people get this info.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

There's a lot of people who know nothing about hedgehogs I've found. I explain it as ''would you say a dolphin is a fish?'' I always get a resounding ''Nooo'' To that I respond ''A hedgehog is no more a rodent than a dolphin is a fish!''


----------



## lifequards (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know about you, but I find my hedgehog's spines to be hurtful.


----------

